# Workbench With Storage Shelf



## ejseidman (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! First post here and looking forward to learning a lot from everyone. I bought my first house a year ago and finally have the space needed to make a workshop of sorts. First things I started doing were actually building the items or furniture necessary to work on future projects. I am very close to done building my workbench with a storage shelf. It's the second project I've undertaken (the first being a lazy susan shoe-rack for my fiancee). I used 2x4s for the general structure and 3/4" MDF for the top, the braces, and the top of the shelf.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

All right!! Nice bench. I've yet to make one myself. Still using sawhorses and mdf. Good job!


----------



## ejseidman (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Ray! It was a very meta process, as I used a makeshift bench -- sawhorses with MDF -- to build the basic structure, and then I used the actual in-progress bench to make the rest of the parts for the bench itself. Now my head hurts.

All that remains is making a brace for the top so that the MDF benchtop fits in instead of being fastened to the structure. That way I can flip it/replace it if it gets too beat up.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. That's a good sturdy bench.

What are its dimensions?


----------



## Toomas (Sep 13, 2012)

Good looking bench. A new workbench is on my to-do list, too.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that's a sturdy looking bench. Nicely done. The good news is that if you ever get tired of using it for woodworking, you can alway park your vehicle on it for oil changes. :laughing: Great work. That's gonna last you a while.


----------



## ejseidman (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Kenbo - haha, yeah good alternate use! JHarris - it's slightly under two feet tall and four feet in width. Specific dimensions are 23.75 x 45. Last two steps are to brace the MDF on the top instead of screwing it in, and to add mitered support braces to go from the storage shelf to the top. Next up is a miter saw stand.


----------

